# April 1: what happened?



## Eugens

Hello,

I know I'm asking this question with "a bit" of delay, but I was curious and I couldn't ask before. What happened on April 1? The forums were quite strange then. I know that April 1 is "Fools' Day" in some countries. But...
Was the forum hacked that day?
Were Mike and the moderators playing a fools' day joke?
Were the WR's hackers playing a fools' day joke?
Should we expect something similar next April 1?

Curiously awaiting your answers,


----------



## GenJen54

Hi Eugens, 

I think you answered your own question somewhere in there. Of course, like the other mods, I was hastily fired on that day, so I really don't know what happened!


----------



## TrentinaNE

George Bailey's angel, Clarence,* was showing us what the forums would be like if the moderators had never been born.   

Elisabetta

* From the movie *It's a Wonderful Life*


----------



## Outsider

GenJen54 said:


> Of course, like the other mods, I was hastily fired on that day, so I really don't know what happened!


So, we regular posters missed half the fun, hey?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Probably there would of the April 1 ''event'' on December 28 ''Innocent's Day.''  I hope that the April Fool's Day chicanery would be a permanent fixture in WRF.


----------



## geve

I didn't notice anything bizarre on April 1st. Same old chat and stuff, mischievous mods as usual. You must have typed the wrong url.


----------



## danielfranco

Back then I was almost a brand new member. I'm ashamed to say that I indulged in many reprehensible actions in the absence of the mod squad...

Regardless, sometimes I wish some of those threads and posts were displayed for a while... Some were very funny. Especially the ones that had regular members running for the hills...


----------



## Alxmrphi

I was so confused that day, and ElaineG pointed out it was April 1st, and I felt like a right idiot, going and deleting all my stupid posts.
It did make me realise what it's like without them, however much I might disagree with some of their decisions


----------



## Moogey

I didn't realize it was April 1st at all 

I emailed Jana about it and she wrote me a quite good explanation, playing along, saying Mike was reading advertising drivel and it was a marketing move. (I know chatspeak is not allowed, but I have to say LOL in all caps!)

But now they can't do it again next year because everyone will know what's going on 

-M


----------



## jester.

Moogey said:


> I didn't realize it was April 1st at all
> 
> I emailed Jana about it and she wrote me a quite good explanation, playing along, saying Mike was reading advertising drivel and it was a marketing move. (I know chatspeak is not allowed, but I have to say LOL in all caps!)
> 
> But now they can't do it again next year because everyone will know what's going on
> 
> -M



I'm quite sure that they'll come up with something funny again


----------



## Moogey

jester. said:


> I'm quite sure that they'll come up with something funny again



Unfortunately, I didn't find it funny, I found it scary  I honestly thought someone was taking away my WR! 

-M


----------



## cuchuflete

Some of those same naughty moderators, back in 2005 when there were very few foreros, and very few mods, pulled a similar prank, and *alc112* stepped up bravely to protect WR from what appeared to be an invasion of WR by a bunch of ruffians.

I think that's why Mike honored him this year by making him the only mod when he fired the rest of us for the day.  

By next April 1, there will be thousands of newbies who haven't experienced all the fun.  Should we deny them--or ourselves--the pleasure of some confusion and mayhem?
Who knows?  Maybe next year it will all happen on a randomly selected day in March or May.


----------



## geve

cuchuflete said:


> I think that's why Mike honored him this year by making him the only mod when he fired the rest of us for the day.


I remember that some of the banned mods (who were still hanging out on the forums for some reason) were licking Alc's boots in a very disgusting manner that day. Yuk! 
Mike should have banned the dirty bootlickers for good.


----------



## alc112

geve said:


> I remember that some of the banned mods (who were still hanging out on the forums for some reason) were licking Alc's boots in a very disgusting manner that day. Yuk!
> Mike should have banned the dirty bootlickers for good.



But you don't know what I did to them via PM (ask Belén)


----------



## Kelly B

geve said:


> I remember that some of the banned mods (who were still hanging out on the forums for some reason)[...]


Well *of course *we were still hanging around, we are the worst of the _accros de WR_, you know. Who else would do this?


----------

